

Ask HN: IT startup - Darkasing

So, I'm at a point in my life I want to do a tech startup. I had coffee with two friends this morning and we talked about startups, currently issues, and explore ideas.<p>At the end of the coffee meeting, it was agreed upon that I had wanted to start a small IT service company doing data backup and recovery. Software for data transfer and recovery are affordable to get started on.<p>But, has IT become an inflated field where it's practically impossible to survive? I got only so much to work with. I see companies offering the same services (mainly online backup) for such low premiums.<p>Please let me know!<p>Thanks!
======
iusable
If you don't figure out how to create a differentiated service, product or
software (!) then you will have a hard time no matter what you do.

~~~
Darkasing
That's true, and I think this applies too all innovators and startups who goes
into the field.

Massess for the crowd no?

------
Darkasing
Let's bump this!

Thanks HN community!

------
jsnk
I am sure there is room for innovation in IT space. I think it's an area that
needs change and if you think that you can do something special in this area,
that's great. Go for it.

However, I think 2 things will be a big challenge to you, if you get into this
area.

1\. Differentiation. How are you going to differentiate yourself from dozens
of other IT firms in your area?

2\. Are you ready to face up against work with possibly low profit margin? The
profit IT firms make is pretty low already.

~~~
Darkasing
I come from a background of the lower-class/near poverty area (lived and grew
up in the ghetto). For most of the folks I had helped out previously in the
past, it was simply being able to get by day by day. Majority of people I know
are just like me, making ends meet monthly.

I mean, what's the current state of IT? Massive storage competitors? Massive
tech support companies? PM companies by the masses? Not to mention these
companies (doesn't matter what field of IT it is), they undercut or de-inflat
the GDP value of IT alone.

1\. I have a few ideas I want to try out. People and companies seem to really
enjoy the "face" value of being able to interact with their IT guru in person.

2\. I think this goes with any other field people get into. Low profit margins
are always expected since the initial investment is to literally break even
first then make gain in profits.

Please keep 'em coming!

